# Quick intro



## Psychfan (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey everyone. I am a 35 year old mostly happily married guy with two girls. Looking for some input on a sensitive issue that would be difficult to discuss with mutual friends. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Psychfan (the show or the branch of science??) -- welcome and post away when you get the ok to the forums.
Lots of good people here who can help.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Go ahead ... feed us....we are hungry.


----------



## Psychfan (Apr 2, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> Hey Psychfan (the show or the branch of science??) -- welcome and post away when you get the ok to the forums.
> Lots of good people here who can help.


Hey! Both, really, but mostly the show  One of my all-time favorite shows.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Psychfan said:


> Hey everyone. I am a 35 year old mostly happily married guy with two girls. *Looking for some input on a sensitive issue that would be difficult to discuss with mutual friends.* Thanks in advance.


Oh?


----------

